# Hilfe für erfolglosen Dorschjäger...



## alexus1982 (30. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich heiße Alex und war gestern das erste Mal mit meinem Kleinboot auf der Ostsee zum Dorschangeln. Bin von Großenbrode aus losgefahren und habe im Laufe des Tages viele Stellen zwischen 9 und 16m ausprobiert. Staberhuk, Klausdorf..... Konnte nur einen maßigen Dorsch fangen. Habe es mit Pilker, Beifängern und Gummifisch probiert. Es war ziemlich enttäuschend...
Ich konnte auch auf dem Echolot keinen Fisch finden, die Bodenstrukturen sahen eigentlich auch überall gleich aus.

Wie geht ihr bei der Dorschsuche vor? Hätte ich es vielleicht im tieferen Wasser auf 20m versuchen sollen? Wo versucht ihr es überhaupt? Geht ihr da nach dem Echolot oder einfach nach gut Glück oder sucht ihr gezielt verchiedene Tiefen ab? Wie lange bleibt ihr an einem Spot, wenn es nicht beisst? Sucht ihr Eure Spots vorher auf der Seekarte? Wenn ja, woran orientiert Ihr Euch dabei?

Und eine Frage interessiert mich noch besonders: Wo angeln eigentlich die Kutter? Bin jetzt keinem hinterher gefahren. Fahren die ins Tiefe? 

Vielleicht kann mir jemand als blutigem Anfänger in Sachen Dorsche finden helfen. Will demnächst nochmal wieder zur Ostsee.

Vielen Dank im voraus!

Alex


----------



## mathei (30. August 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für erfolglosen Dorschjäger...*

einfach hier lesen. in den meisten fangberichten hier im Forum steht.
fangtiefe momentan 16 - 20 m. grund ist die hohe Wassertemperatur.


----------



## AlexHH (1. September 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für erfolglosen Dorschjäger...*

Hallo Alex,

einer meiner ersten Posts hier im AB vor einigen Jahren sah ganz ähnlich aus. Wir waren das erste Mal alleine mit dem Boot von Neustadt los und haben gar nichts gefangen, null - totale Enttäuschung, insbesondere, nachdem die anderen Boote bei der Rückkehr im Hafen ganz ordentliche Fänge hatten. Nicht aufgeben, das kommt schon noch mit etwas Erfahrung.:m 

Ein paar Tipps, die mir damals geholfen hätten: Auf dem Echolot (zumindest auf dem von Mietbooten) wirst Du definitiv keine Fische finden. Die schönen Mehrfachsicheln aus den Zeitschriften brauchst Du gar nicht erst zu suchen. Die Anzeige der Fischsymbole kannst Du ebenfalls komplett vergessen. Mit dem Mietboot habe ich es bisher erst in Norwegen oder Island geschafft, Fische auf "Sicht" im Echolot zu beangeln, aber das waren dann so große Schwärme, das der Pilker nicht auf den Boden kam.

Keine Angst, Fische sind auch ohne Anzeige dennoch da. Das Echolot benutzt Du nur, um interessante Strukturen zu beangeln und um die Beschaffenheit des Meeresbodens zu erkennen.

Am besten suchst Du Dir auf der Seekarte markante Strukturen (z.B. Wracks, Unterwasserberge, Unterwasserhänge, -vorsprünge, Unterwasser-"Landzungen" etc.). Dann fährst Du dorthin und kontrollierst mit dem Echolot, dass Du die gewünschte Struktur (z.B. einen steil ansteigenden oder abfallenden Unterwasserhang) auch tatsächlich gefunden hast und lässt Dich drüber treiben. Denke daran, das Boot vor dem Angeln so in Wind und Strömung zu stellen, dass Du nach ein paar Minuten genau über Deine Zielstelle treibst.

Die Bodenbeschaffenheit erkennst Du auf dem Echolot über die Dicke der Bodenlinie. Je dicker die Linie, desto härter der Boden, je dünner die Linie, desto weicher und schlammiger. Ich mag härtere Böden (dicke Bodenlinien, z.B. Sand) lieber, aber wahrscheinlich gibt es auch genug Boardies, die es genau anders halten. #h

Die Tiefe, auf der die Dorsche stehen, musst Du erst finden. Grundsätzlich gilt im Sommer/Herbst: Je wärmer das Wasser, desto tiefer die Dorsche. Aber auch hier gibt es immer Ausnahmen. Falls Du also längere Zeit keinen Fischkontakt hattest, einfach eine andere (tiefere oder flachere) Stelle probieren, bis Du die Fische findest. Gleiches gilt, wenn Du über die Bodenstruktur hinweggetrieben bist und danach die Bisse nachlassen.

Allerdings gilt auch, dass nur der Köder im Wasser fängt; also nicht zu lange und zu häufig suchen, sondern konzentriert fischen.

Wenn Du einen Biss bekommst, merk Dir zumindest die Tiefe, besser noch die genaue Stelle auf dem Kartenplotter. Danach kannst Du Dich dann bei weiteren Driften orientieren.

An den Kuttern solltest Du Dich nicht unbedingt orientieren. Mit dem Kleinboot fängst Du normalerweise fast immer besser. Im Gegenteil, wenn die Kutter bei Dir in der Nähe sind, ist durch die Scheuchwirkung der Dorsch häufig weg. Kutterangeln bringt auch Spaß, aber da ist mir eher die nette Gesellschaft wichtig.

Vom Kleinboot mag ich Gummifische (12-15 cm) mit 20-40/max 50 gr. Jigköpfen am liebsten (ganz persönliche Favoriten sind Kopytos in schwarz oder gelb/rot). Weit auswerfen und dann zu Dir hinjiggen/faulenzern oder was sonst Deine bevorzugte Methode ist. Pilker (leichte!!!, max. 50-80g) mit 1 Beifänger funktionieren aber genauso (gleiche Technik).
Was immer mal gut kommt (gerade gerne an mageren Tagen) sind Buttmontagen (200-250g Blei) mit Wattwürmern oder notfalls Krabben. Dafür eine sandige Stelle suchen (dicke Linie im Echolot) und sich treiben lassen, bis es an der Rute zuckt. Daran kann erfahrungsgemäß dann alles hängen, von Plattfisch bis 74cm Dorsch (in Norwegen auch >90 ).

Sag gerne Bescheid, wenn Du noch weitere Infos brauchst. Wie gesagt, probiere es einfach noch einmal. Bei uns war die zweite Ausfahrt schon deutlich erfolgreicher. Und dennoch gibt es trotz aller Erfahrung auch bei uns immer mal wieder Schneidertage, gerade in unbekannten Revieren. Sonst könnte man die anderen, tollen Tage aber auch nicht so genießen.#h

Viele Grüße vom Namensvetter,

Alex


----------



## bacalo (1. September 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für erfolglosen Dorschjäger...*

Alex, danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung!

Alex, danke für die Fragestellung :m.

Gruß

Alex .. äh  Peter


----------



## Edschki (12. September 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für erfolglosen Dorschjäger...*

Hallo Alex,

wenn Du im Bereich Fehmarn unterwegs bist, kann ich Dir fuer den Anfang den Angelfuehrer Fehmarn von der Rapsbande empfehlen: http://angelfuehrer.dbap.de/SID=sidec119afeea0d82754684670ccfe39/index.php. Darin gibt es auch einen Extrateil Bootsangeln mit GPS Koordinaten.
Ein Bekannter war damit recht erfolgreich.

Gruss
Ecki


----------



## pilker 11 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für erfolglosen Dorschjäger...*

Hi,
Und falls mal gar nichts geht mit Gummifisch und/oder Pilker,solltest Du ein paar Meerforellenwobbler/Blinker mitnehmen.
Und ein bisschen das Mittelwasser beharken.
Hat mir schon so manchen Schneidertag erspart!
jedenfalls bei mir im Revier,vor Grömitz/Bliesdorf

Petri


----------



## alexus1982 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für erfolglosen Dorschjäger...*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Hinweise.
Ich werde es an einem der kommenden Wochenenden wieder probieren. Werde da auch für den Notfall mal ein paar Wattis und Plattfischpaternoster mitnehmen. Da sollte ja vielleicht was gehen, wenn ich wieder keinen Dorsch finde. 

Grüße!


----------



## beschu (12. September 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für erfolglosen Dorschjäger...*

Schau dir den Boden an...Berge(manchmal nur 1m höher)sind auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert.auch Löcher oder Kanten....schnapp dir ne Karte mit Tiefenlinien und mach die Kanten unsicher....Gufi ist eigendlich immer einen Versuch wert,bei bedecktem Himmel schwarze kleine Pilker(Sprottenform z.B.)...auch solltest du es mal mit nem Snap oder Gno probieren,die sind vom Kleinboot aus auch bei grösserer Tiefe sehr gut zu Führen.....Mach dir vor der Ausfahrt nen groben Streckenplan und bleib nicht zu lange ein einer unergiebigen Stelle....du kannst doch Strecken "abgrasen"


----------



## Christian1987S (12. September 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für erfolglosen Dorschjäger...*

Für mich gehts in 2 Wochen an die Ostsee nach Kiel. Freu mich schon wie bolle. Was geht da so zur Zeit? Habe auch 1 Abend die Möglichkeit in nem kleinen Sporthafen zu angeln.


----------



## eurasier (20. November 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für erfolglosen Dorschjäger...*



alexus1982 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Hi Alex,
es ist glaub ich schon alles gesagt worden - aber dein Vorhaben den Kuttern zu folgen - hat wenig Sinn - außer du hast ein sehr seetüchtiges Boot mit genüg "Dampf" ansonsten fährst du nur hinterher und kommst kaum zum Angeln. Suche die Kanten und gute Strukturen dann wird sich der Fang schon einstellen.
Viel Glück und Petri Heil
Gruß Heiko


----------



## Fxndlxng (21. November 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für erfolglosen Dorschjäger...*



alexus1982 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> die Bodenstrukturen sahen eigentlich auch überall gleich aus.
> 
> Alex



Das möchte ich einfach mal wehement Abstreiten. Genauso, wie die später getätigte Aussage man könne mit einem Echolot kaum bzw. nur sehr große Ansammlungen von Fischen finden. 

Das ist nicht korrekt. Aber man muss die Funktionsweise eines Echolotes verstehen, sein Echolot richtig einstellen (Empfindlichkeit, Tiefenbereich, Störrauschen usw...) und vorallem muss man die Anzeigen auch deuten können. Fischsymbole kannst Du knicken, aber mit der normalen Sichelanzeige läßt sich eine ganz Menge anfangen und man kann durchaus gezielt und erfolgreich auf Fischsuche gehen. Wir haben schon alles mögliche zuerst auf dem Echo und anschließend am Haken (oder auch nicht) gehabt. Beim schleppen kann man manchmal sogar beobachten wie die Fische den Ködern folgen (unter den Trollern "Lachskino" genannt) und dann eben zuschlagen oder auch wieder abdrehen. Geht alles! 
Auch beim Pilken sehe ich häufig, wie die Dorsche sich vom Grund lösen und dem Köder nach oben folgen. Wenn ich mein Echo entsprechend empfindlich einstelle, kann ich damit sogar meinen Gummifisch am Grund erkennen und seinem Lauf folgen.

Vor Bornholm ist es mir mal gelungen, Fotos von meiner Echolotanzeige zu machen als sich gerade eine große Sichel dem Downrigger nähert und kurz darauf zupackt. Ergebnis: Lachs von 12kg, quasi auf Sicht gefangen. 
Also bitte nicht immer behaupten etwas ginge nicht, nur weil man selbst den Dreh noch nicht raus hat. Das erfordert Zeit, Erfahrung und die Bereitschaft sich mit der Materie auch eingehend zu beschäftigen. Mehr nicht!


----------



## marcus7 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für erfolglosen Dorschjäger...*

Hi Findling,

fairerweise muss man auch dazu sagen, dass von günstigeren Echolotmodellen bzw. Leihbootecholoten die Rede war.

Ich persönlich benutze auch ein günstiges Modell und kann bestätigen, dass oft Dorsche unterm Boot einsteigen, die man vorher nicht auf dem Echo sehen konnte. Im allgemeinen lief es manchmal ausgezeichent, obwohl auf den Echo nichts zu sehen war.
Aber es passierte auch schon, dass das Echo voller Anzeigen war und nichts ging. Gut das waren meist dichte Wolken, also viele kleinere Fische wie Heringe, Wittlinge etc.
Andersherum hatte ich es auch schon mit den Riesenwolken aufm Echo und die Dorsche liefen. In dem Fall standen sie wohl unter dem Futterfisch?!

Auf jeden Fall beunruhigt es mich jetzt nicht bei leerem Echo Schirm zu fischen, das hat für mich nichts zu heißen, so viel hab ich bis jetzt gelernt.

lg


----------



## GeorgeB (21. November 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für erfolglosen Dorschjäger...*

Wäre interessant zu wissen, von welchen Echoloten ihr redet.


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für erfolglosen Dorschjäger...*

Wegen mehrerer Nachfragen hier mal Impressionen von meinem Handy. Falls ich dazu komme reiche noch mal welche nach. Auf meinem Heimrechner habe ich davon reichlig.


Was Ihr seht, ist sehr harter Grund. Erkennbar an der sehr dick verlaufenden roten Linie. Am Grund ein Trupp Dorsche. Gerade dabei aus dem Bild zu verschwinden. Einer folgt meinem Köder in Richtung Oberfläche. Ein Zweiter dreht schon vorher wieder ab. Mein Gummifisch ist leider nicht sichtbar. Der meines Mitanglers ist aber gerade ins Bild gekommen (ganz schwache blaue Spur am Grund - unten rechts). Der Köder wurde extra für dieses Bild besonders weit "hochgepumpt".


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für erfolglosen Dorschjäger...*

Hier ein zweites Bild. Aufgenommen vor Bornholm. Ein starker Lachs hat den ersten Kescherversuch überstanden und startet unmittelbar hinter dem Boot  eine fast senkrechte Flucht in Richtung Grund. Dabei befindet er sich genau im Sendekegel.
Auf ca. 63 Fuss läuft noch ein Downriggerblei (schwache blaue Linie).


----------



## elbetaler (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für erfolglosen Dorschjäger...*

#h Das ist ja super spannend! Tolle Aufnahmen.
 In der Zukunft kommt man wohl ohne high-end nicht mehr aus!? Der "normale" Angler wird wohl seinen Fisch kaufen müssen. Man, bin ich froh, das es solche tolle Technik gibt!


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Fxndlxng (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für erfolglosen Dorschjäger...*



elbetaler schrieb:


> #h Das ist ja super spannend! Tolle Aufnahmen.
> In der Zukunft kommt man wohl ohne high-end nicht mehr aus!? Der "normale" Angler wird wohl seinen Fisch kaufen müssen. Man, bin ich froh, das es solche tolle Technik gibt!
> 
> 
> Schöne Grüße.



Moin elbetaler,

es hindert Dich niemand daran, auch weiterhin mit Bambusrute und Wollfaden vom Einbaum aus angeln zu gehen und dabei Deinem Bestreben des "normal-seins" zu fröhnen. 

Hat es eigentlich einen bestimmten Grund, dass Du hier ständig gegen Fortschritt und techn. Hilfsmittel wetterst? Den Begriff des "normalen" und "bodenständigen" Anglers hast du ja in Bezug auf Deine eigene Person schon mehrfach bemüht. Man könnte fast den Eindruck gewinnen, Du würdest Dich davon persönlich angegriffen fühlen oder wurzelt diese ablehnende Haltung vielleicht auf anderen Umständen? #h


----------



## FlitzeZett (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für erfolglosen Dorschjäger...*

Ich finde die Bilder super!

Wäre einfach nur froh wenn ich so gut mit meinem Echolot umgehn könnte!

Gruß Zett


----------



## Onkel Frank (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für erfolglosen Dorschjäger...*



FlitzeZett schrieb:


> Ich finde die Bilder super!
> 
> Wäre einfach nur froh wenn ich so gut mit meinem Echolot umgehn könnte!
> 
> Gruß Zett


 Das ist gar nicht so schwer , selbst die etwas "billigeren" Echos wie mein Mark5 pro schaffen das ganz locker dir ein 11cm Gummi mit 10 g Kopf anzuzeigen im Automatikbetrieb ohne Fischsymbolanzeige. Werde bei Gelegenheit auch mal ein Bild machen .


----------



## elbetaler (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für erfolglosen Dorschjäger...*

#h Nee nee, lieber @Findling. Diesmal finde ich es ganz ehrlich prima. Obwohl, Bambusrute hatte auch was (...schwer, unverwüstlich und hoch unsensibel )!
 Für mich selbst sind diese Zeiten auch längst vorbei. Der Unterschied ist, das ich mir darüber im Gegensatz zu dir, ein Urteil erlauben kann, da ich fast 20 Jahre älter bin. Meinen ersten Fisch konnte ich mit 4,5 Jahren erbeuten (Bambus).
 Der zunehmende Befischungsdruck an unseren Gewässern, teilweise dramatischer Rückgang von Fischarten und viele andere Faktoren, lassen uns Angler immer mehr nach noch besseren Methoden und Ködern suchen. Und da ist ja auch nix dran auszusetzen! Ich tüfftele auch ständig an Gerätezusammenstellung und Köderverwendung umher, schließlich will man ja auch was fangen.
 Fakt ist (...da spreche ich mal für mich), dass man nicht auf jeder Hochzeit tanzen kann. Wenn man Allrounder ist, erst recht nicht. Es sei denn, man ist eben zum Beispiel nur Meeresangler und da wird's auch schon eng. 
 Wenn bei meinem vorigen Beitrag etwas Ironie oder Sarkasmus dabei gewesen sein sollte, dann nur, um auf die voranschreitende Technisierung beim Angeln einzugehen, die sich die breite Masse der Hobbyangler eben nicht leisten kann. Aber ich finde es wirklich gut, was man mit der richtigen Technik (an Bord eines Bootes z.B.) machen kann. Das geht ja nicht persönlich gegen dich.:m
 Wie viel man bereit ist, fürs Hobby zu investieren, ist jedem selbst überlassen und wie weit man das treiben will auch. Leider bleiben da immer Wünsche offen. Und das betrifft eben die Mehrheit! 

 ...übrigens gönne ich mir zum Fest einen neuen Plotter für mein Boot... Man muss ja mit der Zeit gehen! :g

 Mal sehen, wann man sich wieder aufs Wasser trauen kann? Ab 15.12. könnten wir in MV ja wieder "silbern"....|rolleyes
 Also, euch allen schon vorab noch schöne Angelerfolge im alten ....und auch nächsten Jahr!


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Fxndlxng (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für erfolglosen Dorschjäger...*



elbetaler schrieb:


> #h  Wenn bei meinem vorigen Beitrag etwas Ironie oder Sarkasmus dabei gewesen sein sollte, dann nur, um auf die voranschreitende Technisierung beim Angeln einzugehen, die sich die breite Masse der Hobbyangler eben nicht leisten kann. Aber ich finde es wirklich gut, was man mit der richtigen Technik (an Bord eines Bootes z.B.) machen kann. Das geht ja nicht persönlich gegen dich.:m
> 
> ...übrigens gönne ich mir zum Fest einen neuen Plotter für mein Boot... Man muss ja mit der Zeit gehen! :g
> 
> ...


----------



## elbetaler (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für erfolglosen Dorschjäger...*

#h ...jo, manchmal klärt sich´s eben auf, Grüße zurück.

 Sind eigentlich die Fragen von @alexus nun beantwortet? Irgendwie war der rote Faden bissel abgerissen. #c


----------

